# Sources For Chinese Tourbillon



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi guys, a few years ago, I heard that some inexpensive tourbillons were being made. Although some were reporting losing or gaining a minute or two a day, it would still be a neat purchase, even if just for admiring the spinning little cage. Does anyone know where I might be able to get one?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Plenty on eBay...180473174055


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

yeah I should have done a search on ebay first...but now that I have, it seems that there are an astounding number of brands out there. Anyone have any experience positive experiences with any of these brands/dealers? Plus some auctions are ending at $0.01! sounds a little sketchy


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

levon2807 said:


> Plenty on eBay...180473174055


I may be wrong but isn't that just a normal movt made to look like a tourbillon. :dntknw:

The same seller does have what looks to be a proper Chinese tourbillon for Â£1250 (180370756255)


----------



## msq (Feb 18, 2010)

had a second look at ebay. lots of these watches are not tourbillon, rather the escapement can be seen from the front, making it look like a tourbillon.


----------



## gigfy (Jul 3, 2007)

msq said:


> had a second look at ebay. lots of these watches are not tourbillon, rather the escapement can be seen from the front, making it look like a tourbillon.


This has been debated on a few forums. If you do choose a Chinese tourbillon, do you get a eBay brand for ~$600 or a branded (Sea-Gull, Shanghai, Beijing) for ~$4,000??

Some say get the eBay brand and pray that if it breaks you can get it repaired/replaced by the seller. Others say go for a branded watch and have it covered by the warranty. Some of which have lifetime warranties.

Ultimately it is up to you to decide what you are comfortable purchasing.

cheers,

gigfy


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

They're usually in the Â£600+ range though I think I saw some on cousin's website.

though you need to be signed up to see the movements and I wasn't and the pictures were a bit small.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

*Longio* makes proper Asian Tourbillion.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

BlueKnight said:


> *Longio* makes proper Asian Tourbillion.


But are they the manufacturer's of the movement?

See here for more info: (excellent article actually...)

http://www.tractionink.com/watch_wiki/index.php?title=Tourbillon


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I rather like those offered by Kultuhr, which are relatively expensive but are at least interesting and original designs. Â I don't know who makes the movements though.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Xantiagib said:


> BlueKnight said:
> 
> 
> > *Longio* makes proper Asian Tourbillion.
> ...


see also the Longio entry

http://www.tractionink.com/watch_wiki/index.php?title=Longio

The thing that makes Longio stand out is the case design. There are not many Chinese tourbillons in the sports watch style, and most of them are by Longio. They also OEM them for other brands so you may sometimes see watches in their style selling on ebay for less than a Longio-branded watch. The DG81 tourbillon that they favour seems to be a good runner, and it is auto-winding.


----------

